# Using Skype



## clovenhoof (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello

I have problems making skype to work. Skype port doesn't work, so I decided to download it from skype.com (static version). 
I have installed linux-alsa-lib-1.0.10.3_2 successfully, and I thought that is enough. 
And, yes, skype started, but at the moment it connected it terminated itself with the following message:


```
./skype: relocation error: ./skype: symbol snd_device_name_hint, version ALSA_0.9 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
```

How you guys use skype?

PS: I used linux-f10 to build linux-alsa-lib-1.0.10.3_2, changing /etc/make.conf.


----------



## okeeblow (Dec 15, 2010)

The skype port still works if you can find a copy of the distfile ( skype_static-2.0.0.72-oss.tar.bz2 ), put it in /usr/ports/distfiles, and remove the BROKEN line from net/skype/Makefile. I'm actually chatting with some friends on it while typing this


----------

